# Back again.... Graham (Fiona Seizure)



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi to all
For those who followed my blog when Fiona fell ill and passed away, I found time has become a healer so yesterday I signed on the dotted line and pick up my new Mohawk next week.... Buster is now 8 months old and a proper dog, full of beans and great fun and company, so for those of you who sent me delightful invitations to meet up I will be looking forward to finally meeting you.

Its now 15 months since we lost Fiona and wow how time moves on, last time I looked at the `Fiona seizure`blog it had over 77,000 hits from members here with many hundreds of comments whilst I travelled those dark days, so to all who followed that journey, I`m good now, still have my moments, but now feel a lot calmer and together, so looking forward to joining you at meets and events

regards

Graham


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Good on you Graham

Kind regards

John & Sue


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

So glad to hear from you and so glad to know that you are managing to pick up the pieces. I hope the darkest days are behind you. Good luck with your new van and I am sure Buster will be a delightful distraction and companion.

Hope to meet up with you somewhere, sometime.

Regards

Sal and Don


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Glad to see you are back Graham.
For your solo ventures in the shiny new van - how about coming up to the Highland Gathering mini meet at Brin Herbs in September? When I went to the first one last year I was on my own with dog but was made very welcome by everyone. It's a good fun very friendly and not too big few days in beautiful surroundings

(Hint to anyone else reading this who hasn't signed up for it yet  )

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Graham 

welcome back!

8)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

This is all good news that you are fighting on as it couldnt be easy so go Graham go!!!!!
Turn the blog into Grahams travels :wink:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Well done Graham, we will keep an eye out for you and Buster.
As we all know 90% of motorhomers are a great bunch, so we are sure your in for some happier times :wink: , and with Buster the best of company whilst traveling.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Here here


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Getting back on the road - great news, you sound so positive.
Get out there and enjoy yourself. We look forward to meeting you and Buster sometime, somewhere.

Catz


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*



MyGalSal said:


> So glad to hear from you and so glad to know that you are managing to pick up the pieces. I hope the darkest days are behind you. Good luck with your new van and I am sure Buster will be a delightful distraction and companion.
> 
> Hope to meet up with you somewhere, sometime.
> 
> ...


I truly echo these comments.

Russell


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

MyGalSal said:


> So glad to hear from you and so glad to know that you are managing to pick up the pieces. I hope the darkest days are behind you. Good luck with your new van and I am sure Buster will be a delightful distraction and companion.
> 
> Hope to meet up with you somewhere, sometime.
> 
> ...


What Sal said,couldn't say it any better, :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Great to see you back, Graham, and good luck with your new van, and the travels you have with it and Buster.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> What Sal said,couldn't say it any better, :wink:


Us neither.

Nice to see you back with us all Graham.

All the very best to you and yer wee dug, 

Jock & Rita.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Graham,

Good to hear from you! 

All the very best with the new van and the dog of course. :wink: 

Keep smiling

Keith


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Back*

Welcome Back Graham, might see you on our travels?

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great news Graham.

I followed your story with great sadness and it brilliant news to hear about you Buster and your new van.

I wish you many happy adventures in the future and I you bump into a Kontiki with a rather battered looking Peugeot scooter attached then please pop in with Buster.

All the best
Barry


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Good news and welcome back to the fold


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great to hear from you again Graham.

So glad you are picking up a new motrhome soon. We were looking at the Mowhawk but have decided to keep what we have at the moment.

I hope Buster loves her camping trips as much as our new puppy (10 months).

Enjoy your travels.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

so much good cheer from you, Thank You

Booked a few days at Monkey Tree site in Newquay for early August, one of my sons and the Grandchildren are taking their caravan down for a week so thought I would gatecrash, will be nice fun then just intend to ramble on at a snails pace so anyone with ideas for sites let me know.
Another bit of good news, today had to have test on my colon, not the nicest of events but given the all clear, been doing the gym regularly and weights down close to what it should be, so things looking good.

Buster now 8 months, so much for the Dogs Trust saying he will only be a small dog... hence the Mohawk, direct access to the garage from the living area, so will have his own cage access, hope he does`nt snore..
Regards
Graham


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hiya Graham,
We will keep our eyes peeled for you,long time no see but we will be on the look out for your new van .
Just don't bring a copy of ET :wink: 

Cheers,

Val and Martin


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Glad to hear life is beginning to pick up.

Every health and happiness to the both of you and I hope you both enjoy your adventures together. 

Kindest regards

Sue


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Yikes, small dog my foot! 8O Buster looks like he'd swallow our cat in one go for breakfast! 

Catz


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Delighted to hear you will soon be back on the road.
Wishing you and Buster (isn't he a handsome chappie) happy interesting touring . Will look out for you on our travels.

Sue and John


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Graham there are some excellent CCC THS if you are a member

We are currently at Wemouth at the Nottington Lane one and it is very full with far more motorhomes than caravans

There is from 24th July until 4 weeks later another one at Lymington which is great for motorhomes as it is close to the town and you can take a trip over to the IOW. 

Don't forget there is also the Cheddar rally on here 4-8th August which we will also be going to

Really pleased to read your post this afternoon and learn that you seem to be finding your way out if that dark tunnel. Sincerely do hope we will meet up sometime in near future

Carol


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Carol

Booked Cheddar rally for the Fri & Sat night, Sunday down to Newquay to visit grandkids on their jollies. Then who know`s.... thats the nice thing about M/H, may just say down West Country for a few weeks or follow the sun haha


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant look forward to meeting up with you. We will n
Be in the Rapido low profile MUI 6407. 

Sun well it has been in short supply for about 5 days but has made a nice appearance today so things are looking up

Carol


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Graham, we're really pleased that life is back together for you. Hopefully see you (and Buster) on a site somewhere.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Good to hear things are settling down for you.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Graham, what a great, great ambassador you are to us all.

I have never met you, but followed closely your darkest moments, and now seeing you getting back into enjoying life, with your new companion, Buster, and a new motorhome.

I hope you have many years of enjoyment from both of them.

I am sure Fiona would second that!

All the best for the future.

Michael & Linda
TR5


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

gdleeds said:


> so much good cheer from you, Thank You
> 
> Booked a few days at Monkey Tree site in Newquay for early August, one of my sons and the Grandchildren are taking their caravan down for a week so thought I would gatecrash, will be nice fun then just intend to ramble on at a snails pace so anyone with ideas for sites let me know.
> Another bit of good news, today had to have test on my colon, not the nicest of events but given the all clear, been doing the gym regularly and weights down close to what it should be, so things looking good.
> ...


What a truly stunning "little" dog- absolutely gorgeous! Well done you on a phoenix experience - hope we will meet you sometime.....................


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for updating us.
Buster looks like he's landed on his feet and found a good home! Lovely looking dog too.
Remember Malvern Show is on late August if you fancy coming along with MHF. Lots of things there you could buy for your new van!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Great to read such a positive post   

Fiona would be proud. 

Never met you but you have kept me going on my bad days many times, so thank you. 

Take care and stay safe

Mandy


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Mandy thanks for the kind words, I know this is what Fiona would have wanted me to do, no one prepares us for the loss of a loved one however long together, I was fortunate that she chose to be with me for 38 years that now seemed to have passed in a blink.
The past 18 months have been hard I have shed many tears, but time is a healer of sorts, Fiona will always be with.

So now looking ahead, eager now to get back on the road with Buster in tow.
The new van will work well for me, just enjoying getting the bits and piece's needed for making life on the road a little more comfortable....


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Graham

Good to see you back, good choice of Motorhome, the Mohawk is the new version of the 696.

Hope to see you out and about

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

he looks like a good choice of companion, there's more than a hint of Staffie there and we had 10 wonderful years with ours - a friendlier breed of dog you couldn't ask for, and especially great with kids

good luck with the future


----------

